# Anyone Own This Camera?



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

After reading quite a few reviews and talking to the guy from our local camera shop I'm leaning towards the Canon PowerShot S100 12.1 MP Digital Camera for taking shots of our interior work. It's supposed to be able to function well in relatively low light situations and has the wide angle feature. Cost locally is $410. 

Anyone own this camera, and if so, your opinions of it? There apparently was an initial "lens correction" issue problem that has since been corrected. 

The other camera in the running is the Sony RX100. Heard lots of good stuff about it (online at $600).


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

researchhound

I highly recommend you get a camera that you can swap lenses with and be able to put a scratch/dust cover on the lense.

I love my Canon T3 rebel, I am an amateur and my pics turn out beautiful 99% of the time.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Dan, I haven't looked into cameras for awhile. 

I would have to respectfully disagree with Matt. I have a DSLR with an assortment of lenses and enjoy taking pics....I never take it on the job...too big and lunky. 

We've done some traveling and now have young family, the Powershots are great cameras. Compact and take great shots, if it fits in your pocket its going along with you. 

For taking pics of job sites the point and shoots are more than adequate...you won't be getting 'better' pics with a DSLR.

JackP is a fan of the Sony's I believe. I think Canon 'G' series and/or Powershots are solid/great cameras. Now-a-days you don't need to spend a bunch of money for great quality pictures. 

I'd look for the one that offers the widest angle lens which is most useful to capture a room.

This is the online bible for digital camera reviews.... dpreview.com


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the link! 

Yeah, it was a post of JP's where the info about the Sony came up. If my local guy sold them I might be more inclined to go that way but he doesn't and I like buying locally if at all possible. I respect his opinion and he seemed to feel it would be perfect for my needs. But I would like to hear from someone in our profession that uses one.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I have NO recommendations for cameras, the technology and options change too quickly to keep up.

all I will advise is to use the tool in front of you, the internet, to THOROUGHLY research what is best for your needs, budget, and ability


----------



## Greenworks Painting (May 6, 2012)

I just picked up the new Galaxy III cell phone which has 8.1 megapixel camera and full 1080p HD video. It has awesome picture quality and I can even shoot video footage and transfer to a computer to edit. Worth every penny!

__________________________________________________

Greenworks Painting, Inc. goes green Chicago Painter North Shore Painter Chicago Residential Painting Contractor Kenilworth Painting Contractor


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Thanks for the link!
> 
> Yeah, it was a post of JP's where the info about the Sony came up. If my local guy sold them I might be more inclined to go that way but he doesn't and I like buying locally if at all possible. I respect his opinion and he seemed to feel it would be perfect for my needs. But I would like to hear from someone in our profession that uses one.



I can't stress how important size is.....ok, snicker and giggle all you want. 

Its nice to have a nice camera with nice features....yadda, yadda, but....at least for myself, if it isn't 'easy' to have a long I tend to leave it behind. If the camera fits in a pocket, you'll throw it there and have it along...if it doesn't, you'll be thinking about the nice shot you would like to take, but the camera is on the kitchen counter. 

.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> I have NO recommendations for cameras, the technology and options change too quickly to keep up.
> 
> all I will advise is to use the tool in front of you, the internet, to THOROUGHLY research what is best for your needs, budget, and ability


Couldn't agree more Bill.

"Researchhound" was the nickname given to me by my kids since checking reviews and recommendations online is something I enjoy doing (it's what originally brought me to PT). When they need to purchase something major they call and ask if I'll check it out for them.



Paint and Hammer said:


> I can't stress how important size is.....ok, snicker and giggle all you want.
> Its nice to have a nice camera with nice features....yadda, yadda, but....at least for myself, if it isn't 'easy' to have a long I tend to leave it behind. If the camera fits in a pocket, you'll throw it there and have it along...if it doesn't, you'll be thinking about the nice shot you would like to take, but the camera is on the kitchen counter.
> .


Both the canon and Sony had decent sizes. The Canon being a bit smaller. I agree that size can be an issue when hauling it around and having it in the truck much of the time. 

Since all of our work photos will be interior, one thing we stressed when shopping was the ability to take pictures in less than ideal lighting conditions. The other was a decent wide angle capacity in order to get as much of a room into the shot as possible. Based on those two criteria (with quality images being a given), the owner of our local camera store recommended the Canon S100.

The link you provided also lead to another review site which I found to be very good: http://www.cameralabs.com/reviews/digital_camera_and_lens_reviews.shtml


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Dan good informative thread thanks for starting it just in time as I'm looking for one of these new fancy cameras, they no longer develop film at my local spot so its time to catch up to the the times


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Dave Mac said:


> Dan good informative thread thanks for starting it just in time as I'm looking for one of these new fancy cameras, they no longer develop film at my local spot so its time to catch up to the the times


FILM ???? 

What's that ?


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Paint, you never had the problem of getting dust trapped inside the lense? I went through 3 compacts before giving up?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> Dan good informative thread thanks for starting it just in time as I'm looking for one of these new fancy cameras, they no longer develop film at my local spot so its time to catch up to the the times


I hear ya Dave. Just got the music system in my truck updated and then they up and change everything... again.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Dan I here ya I'm old enough to have used one of those things as well.

I bet some youngsters on here might not know what the heck that a track is


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> Dan I here ya I'm old enough to have used one of those things as well.
> 
> I bet some youngsters on here might not know what the heck that a track is


Dave

Wait til you get as old as me. I am still trying to figure out how to burn my reel to reel vids to disc format and get them on youtube. 

I still want to have a cutting contest with you someday, you with your 4 and me with maybe a 2.5, and we could donate the proceeds to charity. I am rocking Elascos now so I am pretty sure I would blow you way. As long as my forearms dint go numb right in the middle and stuff.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

maintained said:


> Dave
> 
> Wait tail you get as old as me. I am still trying to figure out how to burn my reel to reel voids to disc format and get them on youtube.
> 
> I still want to have a cutting contest with you someday, you with your 4 and me with maybe a 2.5, and we could donate the proceeds to charity. I am rocking Elascos now so I am pretty sure I would blow you way. As long as my forearms dint go numb right in the middle and stuff.


 
Scott back in my younger days I would cut in with a brush in both hands, and yes they were 4 inch brushes:jester: lol half the story is true.

I used to make fun of anyone who showed up with a 2.5 inch brush, as long as we are on the same page about the 18 inch rollers only wasy to go, Im all about donating to charity, but their aint no way Im letting a little toy brush be me ha ha, as long as we dont have to work for more then 15 mins, I get numb also


----------



## Auolona (Jun 1, 2012)

researchhound said:


> After reading quite a few reviews and talking to the guy from our local camera shop I'm leaning towards the Canon PowerShot S100 12.1 MP Digital Camera for taking shots of our interior work. It's supposed to be able to function well in relatively low light situations and has the wide angle feature. Cost locally is $410.
> 
> Anyone own this camera, and if so, your opinions of it? There apparently was an initial "lens correction" issue problem that has since been corrected.
> 
> The other camera in the running is the Sony RX100. Heard lots of good stuff about it (online at $600).



You can hardly get good shots with a SLR camera never mind this crap. You have to know how to use it or you will never get quality pics. I pay someone $100 to go get me the pictures after every decent project. wort it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

This thread is making me think we should establish another sub-forum with admittance based on age - maybe 55 and up? We could sit around and b!tch about the punks here on PT, our various ailments, and how the paintng industry is basically going to h-ll... nah, we pretty much do that already. :wheelchair:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> This thread is making me think we should establish another sub-forum with admittance based on age - maybe 55 and up? We could sit around and b!tch about the *punks *here on PT, our various ailments, and how the paintng industry is basically going to h-ll... nah, we pretty much do that already. :wheelchair:



PUNKS ? ! we don' need no steeeeKin PUNNNKS


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Auolona said:


> You can hardly get good shots with a SLR camera never mind this crap. You have to know how to use it or you will never get quality pics. I pay someone $100 to go get me the pictures after every decent project. wort it.



So, you've used or own one? From your statement, I take it you know how to use one but still had a bad experience with this particular model. So could you please elaborate as to why they are crap? Just throwing that out there isn't much help.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Auolona said:


> You can hardly get good shots with a SLR camera never mind this crap. You have to know how to use it or you will never get quality pics. I pay someone $100 to go get me the pictures after every decent project. wort it.


At this point, in the absence of any response from Auolona as to why this camera is "crap", I'm going to disregard that post as worthless. I think hiring someone to come in to shoot the occasional high quality pic of a finished product isn't a bad idea but it's not one that would always be practical. I also want to be taking start to finish pics. 

I am getting close to pulling the trigger on buying so I'd still welcome any "specific" information from anyone concerning this camera or any other that they've been satisfied with for taking quality shots for their websites.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Greenworks Painting said:


> I just picked up the new Galaxy III cell phone which has 8.1 megapixel camera and full 1080p HD video. It has awesome picture quality and I can even shoot video footage and transfer to a computer to edit. Worth every penny!
> 
> __________________________________________________
> My i-phone does that and can transfer to the web with out plugging in.


----------



## Fredrock (Sep 29, 2012)

The s100 is great... It produces a better quality image than a camera with more pixels... I have an s95 and it's great the s100 is the current model... Plus it fits in your pocket. A dslr is ideal but is larger but gives an even better quality image with more pixels... Is this for a website or printing?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Fredrock said:


> The s100 is great... It produces a better quality image than a camera with more pixels... I have an s95 and it's great the s100 is the current model... Plus it fits in your pocket. A dslr is ideal but is larger but gives an even better quality image with more pixels... Is this for a website or printing?


Thanks for the feedback. 
I'm interested in it for taking pictures for my website.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

I have the 10mp canon powershot sd880 . very small camera that takes great pics.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

get an olympus Tough 8010.. it is what it says it is, waterproof, shock proof, drop proof to 6 feet.. 14mp.. (was mine 2010 model) and on Newegg I got a ton of chit with it.. tripod and some other things.. look around before you buy, and buy online if need be..

http://www.google.com/products/cata...LHlqUKLmE6ebyQH4i4DoCw&sqi=2&ved=0CIYBEPMCMAI


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

nEighter said:


> get an olympus Tough 8010.. it is what it says it is, waterproof, shock proof, drop proof to 6 feet.. 14mp.. (was mine 2010 model) and on Newegg I got a ton of chit with it.. tripod and some other things.. look around before you buy, and buy online if need be..
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...LHlqUKLmE6ebyQH4i4DoCw&sqi=2&ved=0CIYBEPMCMAI


Thanks, approximate cost?


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok, forget the megapixel race, that is of little value......in fact it can be detrimental to your image quality if shooting thru a low cost lens.

The Canon powershot is perfect for what your after.......My main consideration would be to get the widest possible angle lens to get more of the room in the image. You can buy a $15 mini tripod to shoot in low light and keep your images noise free.

I use a Canon G12 for most work stuff. I have another Canon with interchangable lenses and I never take it to work. 

You can have a look at the image quality of my G12 here http://stevelockyer.zenfolio.com/g12#h40bddfb8 all these are taken with this camera. Hope it helps.

Steve


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Also 99% of these were taken with the Canon G12. The internal images I have not used a flash, just a small tripod at the most if ever. 

http://stevelockyer.zenfolio.com/p687437389#h24ebe743


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Thanks, approximate cost?


that one right there was around $200 I think. Again super tough, all the guys who go on active duty (deployed) get em.. plus it has memory built in (2g) so if you forge your SD card.. no problem


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

The new 4/3 cameras are very strong. A good kit is the GH2 with a prime lenses. This will be about $1000-$1200. It is a viable alternative to the 5DMII & III plus primes.


----------



## optimal (Feb 5, 2010)

I just picked up my first dslr camera. Grabbed the Nikon 5100. I think the dslr may be bulky but they give you so many advantages over a regular camera. The main reason for the purchase was to get a quality pictures on the spot. I see it as becoming a hobby. Learning about aperture and the effects you can create with a quality camera can be endless. For me It was between the Nikon and the Sony. They are all great cameras for a beginner.


----------

